# 1984 Fuji del Rey Road Bike



## bikemonkey (Jan 6, 2022)

19" frame with Oak Green metallic paint. Fuji Valite 1769 quad butted cro-moly tubing manufactured by Ishiwata. One year production Ukai gold anodized 27" rims with buffed sidewalls - all other years were black. Some newer parts but mostly OG. 

The del Rey was a mid-line Fuji club rider with sport geometry and 12 speed wide range gearing.

I rescued it and cleaned it because gold Ukai rims...


----------



## juvela (Jan 6, 2022)

-----

Handsome!

Even Mssrs Cockerel & Pachiderm appear to approve.

Is headset a Hatta?


-----


----------



## HBSyncro (Jan 6, 2022)

yeah, those rims are sweet!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 9, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Handsome!
> 
> ...



Yes, Hatta Vesta with inverted top race. Good call!


----------



## juvela (Jan 9, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Yes, Hatta Vesta with inverted top race. Good call!



-----

Thank you!

shall have to treasure this moment - me first correct guess in months!   😲 


-----


----------

